# Maybe Hibbert isn't so bad after all...



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Big Roy Hibbert is going into tonights game against Golden State with 3 straight double-doubles. He has really improved from last season and hopefully he can keep up his great play. I wasn't impressed with him at all last year but this year he looks way more comfortable out there and he has the numbers to prove it. Hopefully our boys can come up with a big win tonight! LETS GO PACERS!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I came in here wishing this was a Diable thread, I remember he didn't like him...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I definitely like Hibbert's defensive intensity and positioning. What I don't like for the Pacers is this weird scheduling quirk that has seen them only play 7 games up to this point when several teams have already played 11. This is going to wind up seriously hurting their chances of making the playoffs down the stretch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some people owe me an apology regarding Roy. If the NBA wasn't so hell bent on phasing seven footers out of the game, he'd be doing even better.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

HKF said:


> Some people owe me an apology regarding Roy. If the NBA wasn't so hell bent on phasing seven footers out of the game, he'd be doing even better.


2 things

1. They are hell bent on phasing "back-to-the-basket" seven footers out of the game.
2. Big guys always take longer to develop. Give em some time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I definitely like Hibbert's defensive intensity and positioning. What I don't like for the Pacers is this weird scheduling quirk that has seen them only play 7 games up to this point when several teams have already played 11. This is going to wind up seriously hurting their chances of making the playoffs down the stretch.


It's actually better for us. We've endured a few injuries and Mike Dunleavy isn't even back yet. Hansbrough wasn't back until three games ago, Ford's been on and off, and Foster's out right now. Maybe, once, for a sesason, we'll have our core guys healthy towards the middle and end of the season when we'll be playing more games.



> Some people owe me an apology regarding Roy.


Apology given. I was completely wrong about Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Apology given. I was completely wrong about Roy Hibbert.


Lots of us were


----------

